
Click-o-tron – Clickbait site using deep learning - smhx
http://clickotron.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10380661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10380661)

------
smhx
Technical write-up on how this was done:
[http://larseidnes.com/2015/10/13/auto-generating-
clickbait-w...](http://larseidnes.com/2015/10/13/auto-generating-clickbait-
with-recurrent-neural-networks/)

Source code: [https://github.com/larspars/word-
rnn](https://github.com/larspars/word-rnn)

